# Hello every one from UK , and "hancock alternate beehive"



## bibbster (Jun 10, 2016)

What a great idea! I've been thinking a lot lately that it's great that there are beekeepers to help with the bee population, but bees are smarter than we are so why not leave them to their own instincts? Seems like a great way to help add to the bee population!

Welcome!


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Hancock alternate beehive said:


> you need never actually do anything. but again, one never actually goes into the hive, or ever requires a bee smock / smoker / just a screwdriver, and if you have clips not even that!! regardless how aggressive your bees are or not..


Your saying I won't have to do Anything ever again once they are in the habitat? Not even count mites I don't see and treat clockwork ever again? And it doesn't matter how aggressive/friskaay the bees become? Nothing else?, Except populate my community with swarms? What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Hancock alternate beehive (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi there guys

thank you for the warm welkom..

the idea of a bee habitat is exactly that.. It is not intended for robing of honey.. think of it more of a "bird box" , but for bees. if you have a bird box in the garden , you don't expect to get eggs, or slaughter birds for the pot??

just as if you had a wild bee colony in a tree in a field , you would not expect to get honey, or inspect it.

yes is is a legal obligation to report pests and disease, ( and in some states in the USA they stipulate how often you have to inspect) however in most civilized and free countries ;-) the law only says if you are inspecting and you find. 

so this is a more sensible law as it takes feral colonies into consideration that can not be inspected, (and on average always do better than bees that are always being messed with.)

doing better is a relative turmes , I speak of better for the bees that is, they don't make as much honey, they swarm more and make more drones, and if messed with they can over time become aggressive. So better for the bees, but if they were in a apuri, they would be re queened. As they would be considered lazy and an italian queen in england is a much better idea??!!)

tongue in cheek guys!! please don't become all weird now!!

thanks again for the warm welkom, and do have a look at my site. I have tried to cover all this on the site, (there are no adds or nonsense on it as this is my hobby.) please any feedback is always really appreciated, even if it is a thumbs up in youtube, or just a hi to great idea or what ever..

Kev Hancock

Hancock Alternative beeHive

http://ecape1820.tripod.com/alternativebeehive/


----------

